# Idolo discussion and photos!



## fleurdejoo (Sep 30, 2012)

I like mine!

I had 4, one died, one I sent to Angel.

So I have 2 females left.

One just molted to L6.

Exciting times my friends!

Contrary to some people's opinion, they do not fart!


----------



## aNisip (Sep 30, 2012)

so is this like the thread for info or chat?...regardless, here is (i should say was)

Idolo Gao


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 30, 2012)

my girl before she passed


----------



## agent A (Sep 30, 2012)

i'm sendin my idolo to someone because i'm tired of being criticised for having it, enjoying it, and posting photos of it in what i thought would be the relevant area

but the person hopefully will breed her and send me a few nymphs if things work out...

but good idea with this topic it will really ease some of the tension in idolo consolo


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 30, 2012)

Andrew I think this is the perfect place to shoot the Idolo breeze!

Alex I understand about people criticizing you for even having one!

I felt so crappy after I told people I had ordered some. People seemed to be appalled.

I felt the same way so I sent my male to Angel.

Who are you sending yours to?

It seems to me like you did a fine job with yours though. How did you feel you did?


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 30, 2012)

Bravo my friend! Here goes nothing.

My Idolo won't stop staring at me! :angry: Then they all eat like little piggies and don't offer to chip in either! One of them is too fat! THEY POOP ALL OVER THE PLACE! :wacko: They're always upside down, what gives with that? Why do people like these in the first place they're such trouble, and did I mention thet eat too much!

OK I feel better now...


----------



## aNisip (Sep 30, 2012)

fleur this ones for you ding dang it! i have no more likes for today :'( ....Nick, i told my sub girl she was going to you and she wiggled her butt then pooped...so i guess she is happy?  sorry for being off topic if i am... but what is the topic for this thread? "discussion and photos"...


----------



## sinensispsyched (Sep 30, 2012)

Or, the fact that she's going to Nick scared the $#!T out of her!


----------



## Golden State Vivs (Sep 30, 2012)

Please forgive a mantid n00b for asking a potentially n00bish question, but why would you be criticized for having this species?


----------



## gripen (Sep 30, 2012)

Golden State Vivs said:


> Please forgive a mantid n00b for asking a potentially n00bish question, but why would you be criticized for having this species?


That is a good question. In my mind some people (myself included to some degree) believe idolomantis to be one of the more challenging species that may not be the best for a beginner.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 30, 2012)

True story!

Gripen told me!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 30, 2012)

gripen said:


> That is a good question. In my mind some people (myself included to some degree) believe idolomantis to be one of the more challenging species that may not be the best for a beginner.


Definitely true.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 30, 2012)

sinensispsyched said:


> Or, the fact that she's going to Nick scared the $#!T out of her!


Hey, thats not funny! :angry: Idolo kings have feelings too you know! Now I'm off to cry myself to sleep, thanks alot you big meanie. I hope your mantis poop in your coffee.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 30, 2012)

Lol!

She was just scared cuz' she KNEW she'd be wedded and bedded!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm one off topic honky mofo on this one, and I like It. Now get off my lawn :wheelchair: Ding Dang it!!!

Did you know 9 out of 10 people prefer the great taste of Idolo over the less filling Orchid, true story.


----------



## Precarious (Oct 1, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> Contrary to some people's opinion, they do not fart!


Then you lied to me! I have the email where you told me yours farted.


----------



## Precarious (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm not aware of anyone being criticized about owning Idolo. Where is that coming from? Or is Alex rationalizing why he got yelled at? I was a beginner when I got mine last time and did great with them.

It's good you created this thread. Now there is no excuse for anyone to pollute Idolo Consolidated.

You get a GOLD STAR!!!


----------



## agent A (Oct 1, 2012)

she deserves a metal!






anyways back on topic

my idolo isnt happy, she feels crowded in her cage and fell to the floor earlier...


----------



## fleurdejoo (Oct 1, 2012)

Well you read the above posts right?

Me Gripen and Brancsikia?

So yes there have been a few comments here and there about how people should have a certain amount of experience before having an Idolo.

I don't really disagree.

Aaaaaand you told me first! About the farting, I was just tryin' to act cool.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 1, 2012)

IDOLOS DONT FART :lol:


----------



## sinensispsyched (Oct 1, 2012)

> Hey, thats not funny! :angry: Idolo kings have feelings too you know! Now I'm off to cry myself to sleep, thanks alot you big meanie. I hope your mantis poop in your coffee.


I'm too young to drink coffee! Besides, that wasn't very nice!  :tt2:


----------



## Precarious (Oct 1, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> Aaaaaand you told me first! About the farting, I was just tryin' to act cool.


OK, OK... You are wrong but I'll give you a pass on account of all your other endearing qualities.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Oct 1, 2012)

Lmao!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 1, 2012)

She specifically asked that the photo at hand was never to be released? You didn't get the memo?


----------



## sinensispsyched (Oct 1, 2012)

OMG...My head will forever be haunted by that pic. :wacko:


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 1, 2012)

sinensispsyched said:


> OMG...My head will forever be haunted by that pic. :wacko:


Mine has been for the past year


----------



## fleurdejoo (Oct 14, 2012)

Another molt.


----------



## aNisip (Oct 14, 2012)

Woohoo! :clap:


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 14, 2012)

Yay!!!! Congratz!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 14, 2012)

You da Man! (I mean Girl! ^_^ )


----------



## Precarious (Oct 14, 2012)

You did it! I guess the mantis did a little too.


----------



## Mime454 (Oct 14, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> Another molt.


L6?


----------



## fleurdejoo (Oct 14, 2012)

I believe these are both L6 now.

Ok the one hanging from the ceiling molted to L6 on Sept 23.

I think Sporeworld said 20-39 days for L6 to L7 so...I'm at day 27 now.

So hopefully she'll molt to L7 in the next couple weeks.

Where are your guys at now Mime?


----------



## Precarious (Oct 14, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> So hopefully she'll molt to L7 in the next couple weeks.


Then only 2 molts to go!


----------



## Mime454 (Oct 14, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> I believe these are both L6 now.
> 
> Ok the one hanging from the ceiling molted to L6 on Sept 23.
> 
> ...


2 L4

2L5's


----------



## fleurdejoo (Oct 14, 2012)

Or sooner!!


----------



## Webeviction (Oct 14, 2012)

Very nice! I may just have to try these one day when I'm not so new to mantids! They are beautiful!!


----------



## Precarious (Oct 14, 2012)

Woo-hoo!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 14, 2012)

The 20-39 day for molting thing is a wide estimate, it's 19 days thats like 3 weeks? The best way to know a Idolo is going to molt is 1) they will look pale/chalky 2) they will seek out a spot away from others and not move from there much 3)then you will see them stretch out their raptors above their head 4) the abdomen will pulse like a balloon filling and deflating to stretch the skin away 5) they stop eating of course you all know that one.

My time tables for molting are far faster than the first page states, the clues above are a much better way to see a molt is coming, everyone with have there's molt at different intervals so don't expect a chart to be accurate every time.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Oct 14, 2012)

Just had the worst experience with Mantid's ever.

The smaller female in those shots got closer and closer and then started to box her.

I grabbed her out and thankfully no one fell or got hurt.

oh - my - god !

Put Mommy's little monster in her own tank where she just scarfed a BB instead, a mite peckish!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 14, 2012)

They can be best buddies till a fresh molt and then the dinner bell goes off once in a while, good thing you spotted it or she may have just been half a body on the bottom of the tank!  feeding them more helps for me on that, but you can still get a jack the ripper even still.


----------



## aNisip (Oct 14, 2012)

Nice save! And Nick those clues were always a sign for my idolos...i don't go off of days and weeks, just how the mantis acts; more acurate....


----------



## fleurdejoo (Oct 15, 2012)

L7 and alive!!!!!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 15, 2012)

Beauty!


----------



## fleurdejoo (Oct 22, 2012)

New tank for the girls.






What one of the ladies thinks about moving.


----------



## Precarious (Oct 22, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> New tank for the girls.


Looks nice. Is there room in there for me?


----------



## Webeviction (Oct 22, 2012)

Uh oh somebody forgot to click the little door lock up lol

Somehow I doubt they could push them open though  

You got some beautiful bugs though!!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 22, 2012)

Magnifico! Thats so good it could pass for one of mine...Haha :smarty: 

And Webeviction not sure if you noticed but the doors are totally open, so their very strong!?!


----------



## fleurdejoo (Oct 22, 2012)

Come into the light Henry all are welcome.

There is room in that net cage, it's taller then me.

Yay! Approval from Idolo King!!!!!!

Thank you Webeviction.


----------



## mantid_mike (Oct 23, 2012)

Very nice set-up. I really need to transfer mine to a bigger cage. I should swap my 15 L2 ghosts with my 2 idolos since the ghost cage is like twice the size.

Random question, but what do you do with that green cutting mat w/ the grid on it?


----------



## fleurdejoo (Oct 23, 2012)

It's for measuring, cutting, quilting.


----------



## Paradoxica (Oct 24, 2012)

My very first Idolo made it to adult last night!






I'm so stoked


----------



## sinensispsyched (Oct 24, 2012)

Good job! Lucky you!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 24, 2012)

Nice job! Wish you better luck than me! =)


----------



## mantid_mike (Oct 24, 2012)

Congrats, Brian. Update when he/she is in full color.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 24, 2012)

Very Nice! Do you have a female for him?


----------



## aNisip (Oct 24, 2012)

nice job!  wishing you all the best!


----------



## Paradoxica (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks guys.



mantid_mike said:


> Congrats, Brian. Update when he/she is in full color.


Will do.



angelofdeathzz said:


> Very Nice! Do you have a female for him?


I wish!


----------



## fleurdejoo (Oct 24, 2012)

Yay! Woot woot!!


----------



## Paradoxica (Nov 3, 2012)

He's got some color now!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 3, 2012)

Awesome, feed him well and mist daily...


----------



## patrickfraser (Nov 3, 2012)

I have a female that just molted to adult today. Unfortunately, I have no male. Maybe we can work something out that doesn't include shipping since we are both pretty close. I will get pictures later, as it appears she's still pumping up her wings and i do not want to disturb her.


----------



## patrickfraser (Nov 3, 2012)

Sorry for the picture quality, but I was excited and thought it would be ok to take some photos through the screen. This is as good as it gets. But, it's pretty good, yes?





















I can't wait for her to color up.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 3, 2012)

Nice! She'll need 3 weeks before you try any mating, just a tip.


----------



## patrickfraser (Nov 3, 2012)

I doubt I'll find an available male.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Nov 3, 2012)

Oh she's beautiful!!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Nov 3, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> I doubt I'll find an available male.


Someone else earlier in the post has one


----------



## patrickfraser (Nov 3, 2012)

Not an "available" one.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 3, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> Not an "available" one.


Sorry about that :blush: have you thought about sending her my way?


----------



## agent A (Nov 3, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Sorry about that :blush: have you thought about sending her my way?


i have &lt;_&lt; 

rumor is mantid_mike has 2 subadult males he wants to sell... :shifty:


----------



## mantid_mike (Nov 4, 2012)

agent A said:


> i have &lt;_&lt;
> 
> rumor is mantid_mike has 2 subadult males he wants to sell... :shifty:


shhhhhhhhhhh.... :sleeping:


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm scared about the final molt!


----------



## Paradoxica (Nov 4, 2012)

My girlfriend was just painting a picture of my Idolo, and he literally got scared by his own shadow! He held a threat display for a good 3 minutes! So funny.


----------



## Paradoxica (Nov 4, 2012)

Here's the painting


----------



## Sticky (Nov 5, 2012)

Nice painting! I used to be good at that until my hands started shaking.


----------



## Mime454 (Nov 5, 2012)

Both of them are beautiful!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 5, 2012)

That had to hurt?


----------



## brancsikia339 (Nov 5, 2012)

Yay!


----------



## fleurdejoo (Nov 5, 2012)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## mantid_mike (Nov 6, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> That had to hurt?


Wow! That ooth is HUGE. Congrats!


----------



## agent A (Nov 6, 2012)

do u realize how old that picture is? :lol: 

hey i am looking for a male idolo, my female is 5 weeks as adult and calling

anyone wanna work out something with me??


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 7, 2012)

Yeah thats a older pic, I was just sharing, but that ooth did hatch out 77 nymphs my record best to date.


----------



## agent A (Nov 8, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Yeah thats a older pic, I was just sharing, but that ooth did hatch out 77 nymphs my record best to date.


nice!!

it's amazing how skinny my girl is but is still calling &lt;_&lt; 

I NEED FLIES!!! :taz:


----------



## fleurdejoo (Nov 8, 2012)

Ok so here is my L6 molting to L7.











Seems really fast to me. She molted last on Oct 14th.

And here she is now.


----------



## Precarious (Nov 8, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> Seems really fast to me. She molted last on Oct 14th.


That is fast! Congrats! Can't beat free-range molts.


----------



## aNisip (Nov 9, 2012)

:clap: :clap: :clap: Nice job Jude!  Congrats on the molt keep it up!

-Andrew


----------



## agent A (Nov 9, 2012)

lovely :wub: 

my female idolo was hungry last night but i dont have flies and she didnt want to eat the old **** i have &lt;_&lt; 

better get a banana from skewl today :chef:


----------



## fleurdejoo (Nov 9, 2012)

Why do u not have flies? R they en route?


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 9, 2012)

Another healthy molt, your doing great!  The quicker they molt the better, long periods between can be hard on them and spell trouble in the end. 3 weeks is pretty quick but I've seen it many times, means shes well fed and healthy.


----------



## agent A (Nov 9, 2012)

well, it's better than nothing (and the old tenodera punctured a tiny hole in her thorax so i needed safer prey) &lt;_&lt; 

HURRY WITH THOSE FLIES REBECCA!!!! I didnt send u $12 and 3 male orchids for nothing :lol:


----------



## fleurdejoo (Nov 15, 2012)

Once more with feeling! So I think this is L7-L8, last molt 10/14


----------



## aNisip (Nov 15, 2012)

Ding dang Jude keep it up!  My girl was calling yesterday evening, she needs a man in her life.....Nick, r ur guys ready?


----------



## fleurdejoo (Nov 15, 2012)

Seems so fast to me.

Y'all r all stealin' my ding dangs!


----------



## sally (Nov 15, 2012)

they are all beauties!


----------



## aNisip (Nov 15, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> Seems so fast to me.
> 
> Y'all r all stealin' my ding dangs!


Im not stealing, I'm borrowing  ....yet I haven't figured out how to give em back  ....and that's a good thing! I like your ding dangs  ....they are aging so fast bc ur taking such good care of them! ^-^


----------



## fleurdejoo (Nov 17, 2012)

Pics of my L8 now. So kewl!

Oh my god! I am gonna start calling her Ale 8!!!!!!!


----------



## Precarious (Nov 17, 2012)

Pretty girl...


----------



## RocknessMonster (Nov 17, 2012)

ohhh laaa laa she's a pretty lady!


----------



## fleurdejoo (Dec 12, 2012)

12/12, Ok so today the L7 molted her last molt was 11/8.

Didn't catch the molt but here's the new L8!!


----------



## D_Hemptress (Dec 12, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> I like mine!
> 
> I had 4, one died, one I sent to Angel.
> 
> ...


hahaha, there are mantids that fart?!


----------



## Precarious (Dec 12, 2012)

She made it! good job!


----------



## fleurdejoo (Dec 12, 2012)

Pre seems to think so!!  

Why thank you, glad she wasn't too low!!


----------



## Precarious (Dec 12, 2012)

D_Hemptress said:


> hahaha, there are mantids that fart?!


No, but some people like to blame their mantids. I'm not pointing fingers...


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Dec 12, 2012)

Nice! But the molted shed should end up at the bottom, if you missed it just look around, it will be biggish, Lol ???

Your a natural for Idolo all day(I'm going to start sending mine to u) !


----------



## fleurdejoo (Dec 12, 2012)

It's at the bottom! I was just trying to avoid you giving me stuff about how it needs to be cleaned!!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Dec 12, 2012)

When the skins get back up and walk on their own, its time to clean girl. :lol:


----------



## fleurdejoo (Dec 12, 2012)

I don't want to lose the flies in there right now!!!


----------



## Mëluzynn (Dec 13, 2012)

Those Idolos are gorgeous ! And huge, I didn't thought they are so big from the pictures I saw on the web, nice to see them on hands to have an idea.

And I learned the word "fart", I really learn a lot of things here...XD


----------



## D_Hemptress (Dec 13, 2012)

Mëluzynn said:


> Those Idolos are gorgeous ! And huge, I didn't thought they are so big from the pictures I saw on the web, nice to see them on hands to have an idea.
> 
> And I learned the word "fart", I really learn a lot of things here...XD


haha your funny! "fart" is a great word to know! lol


----------



## fleurdejoo (Dec 13, 2012)

lmao! Yeah they are big.

Oh wait! Mel do you know what that stands for?

Laughing my a$$ off!


----------



## Mëluzynn (Dec 13, 2012)

Yes I do, I also know Roll my fu**ing a$$ off and you're a pain in my a$$ (so damn awful translated in french). Thanks to some friends on FB...XD


----------

